# Got fired because sister is dying!



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok let's see what you guys think about this. The last time I thought everyone would agree with me I got blasted. But I'm gonna try again! Lol. Give it to me if I'm wrong. 

My sister contracted a strange disease. Don't ask me what the name is. It starts with an S. Only 70 people in the world have it. It makes your organs, skin, brain, muscles harden up and many other bad things. She has been getting experimental treatments for this and has been doing good. 

Unfortunately a few weeks ago she took a turn for the worse. She is now in a coma and probably going to die any minute. 

When she first took a turn for the worse. I informed my boss and asked if I could take that Friday off because my family wanted to go be with her. He said ok. Anything to help in a time like this. 

Fast forward to a few days ago. I messed up and forgot to turn the hot water back on in someone's house after working on some piping. Rookie mistake I know. I have to admit my mind was not 100% in the game. My boss blew up on me! He didn't just yell at me once but made it a point to follow me around that morning and completely flip out about it 3 times. I agree with him. I messed up. There are very few times when I do but it happens. I've been working there for 4 years and work mostly by myself. I'm sure a lot of guys can plumb circles around me but its not my first day and this is not a reoccurring problem. For some reason after that he acted differently toward me. 

He went on to tell me that if I couldn't concentrate on plumbing then take some time off. I assured him I was good to go and went back to work for a few days trouble free. Then yesterday morning I got a call that my sister took a turn for the worse and probably wouldn't make it through the day. 

I was working on a small job that was for my bosses brother with another guy. There was only a little left to do and the phone was not ringing and hasn't been for a while. So I texted my boss and told him that things were not good. I don't think that I would be able to keep my head in the game with all that was happening so I needed to take off. The job was still going to get done and then the other guy would probably be trying to figure something else out to do for the day. So he texted back ok. 

I was scheduled to take vacation wednesday, Thursday and Friday and it was now Monday. So I said maybe I should just take the whole week off. He responded back. Ok. 

Today at about 11:00 I get a text from him that said my services are no longer needed and my friend that works there would bring me my tools and my last check. If I stepped foot on his property I would be arrested for trespassing or shot. 

I could not believe it!!! I have worked my butt off for this guy and this is the thanks I get. I've been working nights on my own time setting up a water conditioning division. I come in on weekends and wash my truck on my own time. Late maybe once a year and call when it happens .Spend countless hours reading plumbing forums Trying to be a good employee for the company. I thought I was doing him a favor because we were so slow. This is the first time I have ever been fired and because of the timing I am completely floored. 

My only guess is that he was looking for a reason to get rid of me because we were slow. I actually thought the guy (my boss)was my friend. 

So was I wrong or was I wronged? Now my tools are going to be picked through and I will get whatever is left. That's the way it sounds. Is there anything I can do to protect my belongings? He will have his favorite guy go through my bag. The same guy that's been stabbing me in the back so he could keep his job. I know suddenly everything will be his and I will end up with nothing. It's definitely a lesson learned. I will never use my good tools and leave them on someone else's truck. Even if they were marked it doesn't matter. I'm not allowed anywhere near my tools until they have been picked through. 

Is there anyone in the south jersey area that is looking for a new employee? I was just ready to start my 3rd year apprenticeship. Now my dream of getting my master plumbing license is once again put on hold. I promise not to forget to turn any valves on!!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I hate that for you man, defiantly a ****ed up move your boss made. I will say a prayer for you and your sister, hang in there man.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Pretty Chicken$hit to let you go while you are having serious illness in the family.

Forgeting to turn on a ball valve for a water heaters happens to all of us.

I would get my tools and file unemployement until you find another job


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

1. NEVER have a conversation that matters with your employer via text messaging. It is often viewed negatively and as VERY disrespectful. You set the texting precedent that he followed.

2. If this an accurate account with nothing left out, then you are better off.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry about your sister. I would call the Sheriff and have them meet you at the shop so you can pick up your tools, so if there marked like you say then the law is there to settle any questions of ownership.

Then I'd move on.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> 1. NEVER have a conversation that matters with your employer via text messaging. It is often viewed negatively and as VERY disrespectful. You set the texting precedent that he followed.
> 
> 2. If this an accurate account with nothing left out, then you are better off.


Not sure if I agree with your number 1. I know plenty of business owners who would rather text than talk because texting takes up less of their time than having a conversation.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your situation. It doesn't sound like this is the kind of guy you want to be associated with. Collect unemployment until you can find an employer who knows how to treat people with respect!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How's your sister? I hope and pray she recovers.

Your boss 'wronged' you. He is unreasonable in my point of veiw. If you are worried about your tools, have a police officer accompany you onto his property to retreive your tools.

I know exactly what you are feeling. You were loyal to him and now you know that he didn't feel the same way about you. Hang in there. This chapter is over, but a new one is just beginning.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Not sure if I agree with your number 1. I know plenty of business owners who would rather text than talk because texting takes up less of their time than having a conversation.


Understood. We use it as a communication tool for dispatching sometimes. But this is a critical conversation involving the death of a family member and a man's livelihood. 

Our texting and FB oriented society seems to be losing the desire and ability to have important conversations face to face.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

True, the subject matter of this particular conversation was probably better off discussed on the phone. Possibly after working hours.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> True, the subject matter of this particular conversation was probably better off discussed on the phone. Possibly after working hours.


Either way it's a damn shame anybody has to go through this crap.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Rizob's boss is clearly a POS, I have no sympathy or respect for sorry people like that.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. I like your remarks better this time. Lol. I agree with the texting part. Unfortunately for some reason jersey has a lot of dead spots so most conversations near his shop get dropped in mid sentence. That's why we texted a lot. 

I'm glad that you said if it is the full story then I am better off. Because that's exactly what I was thinking. I always knew he was a loose cannon waiting to go off. I have watched more guys get fired in the 4 years I worked here than I have in my whole working career. He takes every mistake that you make and thinks its a personal attack on him to bring his company down. The funny part is I was the only one there that was looking out for him. I'm sure he will figure that out one day. 

I'm not sure I want to involve cops in this. I'm still trying to keep not burning any bridges in mind. I still need to work and he is well known around here. He has a good name until you talk to employees.. I agree with most of how he runs his business. Except for the part where he blows up on his good employees that just made a mistake. Fires them.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> If this an accurate account with nothing left out, then you are better off.


Completely agree with the above.



Sorry about your sister. I hope things work out for her and your family.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

The good thing about plumbing is also the bad thing about plumbing: There's always plenty of work and there always will be 

I was unfairly fired once...it hurts. 

But you can have another job within a few days. 

Let it go and get back to work.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sorry this happened to you and your family.

It's easy to say you're better off from behind my keyboard. I seriously doubt I could say the same thing to your face.

Hang in there.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers for your sister first off, so sad for her. And again for you. This just shouldn't have happened. If he cools off and calls you back then fine. Wondering,,, does he drink? Have a company owner here that just fired all employees yesterday. He lost his wife, and about to loose his business to the bottle. 
Truth is unless you have another company in mind you need this job but you are aware of his personality. Even if you go back to work for him, keep looking.........


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

This guy sounds like a real piece of crap... or he simply does 
not believe that you have a sister that is dieing.....

Sorry about your sister....no one should have to 
go through that... . 

I would file un-employment on him tomorrow if I was you... 
I am willing to that bet he will fight it..and make up a lei about 
you not telling him you were 
gonna take the week off.... 


If he has a bunch of back stabbing ass kissers working for him, it wont be long before he regrets this.. I would not fight over the tools, its probably best to let the scabs pick over them and not look back.....


and also , when your sister finally passes,
why not send him a "thank you card" for letting you 
have time off to be with her......
and be sure to let him know where the showing will be....:yes::yes:

this fellow is certainly gonna get what is comming to him someday


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Is No one thinking about the FMLA act?

Sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think I could go back to work for someone that said they would have me arrested or shoot me if i came on their property under the circumstances. He does drink but not a lot. I think he probably should drink more!! Haha He likes to think of himself as a person that is religious and lives his life by the bible. He always says that he is a gentle giant and just can't figure out why people are afraid of him. Mostly his employees. If you were his customer you would think he is the nicest guy in the world. What goes on behind closed doors of a company can be completely different than what the public sees. 

I did a lot of research when looking for a place to work because the last plumber I worked for went out of business because he refused to do anything but new construction. Residential. That isn't a good idea in new jersey these days and he found out the hard way and took me along for the ride. 

I talked to a lot of people and they kept coming up with the best name in town. Unfortunately I didn't talk to employees and if I heard bad press from them I probably would have dismissed most of it. Let's face it. There are a lot of people that can't get along with anyone. I can usually get along with most. 

I'm Kinda glad now that I think about it. It's a new beginning. Maybe I can actually plumb in peace now. 

But at the same time it's a scary thing. Times are rough right now. But I'm not going to just sit around and take it. I have goals that will get accomplished. My name will be right next to his name when people look for a plumber one day. I'm going to get my license even if it takes me my whole life! 

This has also helped to take my mind off my sister a bit. She is still not good. But I guess my boss accomplished his goal of focusing my mind back on plumbing. Maybe he is smarter than I give him credit for. Or maybe NOT!!! Thank you everyone for the prayers. She needs them.


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

In new jersey an employer doesn't need a reason to fire you. If you look at them funny they can get rid of you.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

rizob said:


> In new jersey an employer doesn't need a reason to fire you. If you look at them funny they can get rid of you.


New Jersey is still covered by FMLA which is Federal law. It wouldn't hurt to either talk to an Attorney or at the very least file a complaint with the Department of Labor and they will investigate the claim.


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

That is one good part about texting. I have a written record of everything that happened if he try's to pull any crap with unemployment. I signed up about 2 minutes after he sent the text saying I was fired.


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

I will check into FMLA but at this point I would rather focus my energy into finding another job and just chalk it up to experience. I've learned a lot about running a company just from watching the people I worked for. This will go in the don't do category. I will be a better boss because of it.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Him giving your friend your check is illegal for sure. The FMLA has been violated as well but that would only get you hired back, if you pressed it. Sorry about your sister. 

Sometimes an owner hears so much BS about this or that family member is sick that the snap on someone who is telling the truth. 
Either way F the punk, worry about whats important now and deal with the rest later.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry about your siter, I lost my oldest one awhile ago... but do have a cop with you while getting your tools, its for your protection as well witness...


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Sorry about your siter, I lost my oldest one awhile ago... but do have a cop with you while getting your tools, its for your protection as well witness...


That a good idea, you have recover your property, get a cop escort, you DB boss won't say jack. And show the cop that he texted that he'd shoot you if he saw on his prop, so the cop can be on guard.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> That a good idea, you have recover your property, get a cop escort, you DB boss won't say jack. And show the cop that he texted that he'd shoot you if he saw on his prop, so the cop can be on guard.


 More on your side with having a police report on the db boss for ' simple threat' should matter gets worse.. 
Have ya picked up your tools???


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Man sorry about your sister I'll keep a prayer for you and your family. Your drive will carry you a long ways you have a good motivation and use it. I'm sure you'll get a job somewhere else, as long as people eat they will need a plumber.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

What part of NJ?


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Given there are no details left out of your account I agree with the others here on this site. A guy can work for anyone. I personally refuse to work for those individuals who have zero clue how to treat people. Now, I don't need someone kissing by backside and telling me how wonderful I am. But I do require to be treated with a modicum of respect. At the same time making sure it is reciprocated. It sucks losing a job, especially today. I hope you find an employer who know how to treat people. It's amazing how successful some people become without having even the basic of social graces.


----------



## smitty123 (Dec 25, 2010)

rizob said:


> Is there anyone in the south jersey area that is looking for a new employee? I was just ready to start my 3rd year apprenticeship. Now my dream of getting my master plumbing license is once again put on hold. I promise not to forget to turn any valves on!!!


Does your employers name start with a c or f ?

You can pm me if you like.
Cherry Hill Plumbing


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not a mod, but it's probably best not to give the name in open forum...recommend PM only in this instance.


----------



## fresnoplummr (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Luck... Keep the Faith. My prayers with you and your sister..


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about your sister. Our hopes and prayers are with you. Take care of family and yourself first then worry about a job. I do like the way you are chalking this up to experience and a learning experience. You definitely are the better man for your outlook.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Prayers sent for your family and sister!

As far as the job while it may not look like it right now it sounds like he did you a favor and gave you the opurtunity to go work for a real boss that will treat you as you should be treated!


----------



## Local 9 Plumber (Apr 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your sister. I went through a similar situation when a family member was dying. It's rough but some bosses become immune to human emotion unless it involves their loved ones. I've come across too many that simply don't care about anything but the bottom line. I feel for ya.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Understood. We use it as a communication tool for dispatching sometimes. But this is a critical conversation involving the death of a family member and a man's livelihood.
> 
> Our texting and FB oriented society seems to be losing the desire and ability to have important conversations face to face.


While I agree that the technological age we live in has cost us the ability to verbally communicate with each other, I do feel that texting/FB messages have a purpose. In this current economy, combined with the litigious society in which we live, the texting and/or FB messaging provides a document trail of sorts. How many conversations have you had where you know damned well that you made a particular point. Conveniently, at a later time, the other person fails to remember that very point. At least with a text you have a printed media of sorts to back you up, especially when the pissing-match begins.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

rizob said:


> In new jersey an employer doesn't need a reason to fire you. If you look at them funny they can get rid of you.


By the same token, if they look at you funny you can quit. It's called at-will employment. The employer still has to provide a valid reason to disqualify you from collecting unemployment in any case.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I'm not a mod, but it's probably best not to give the name in open forum...recommend PM only in this instance.


Being out of South Jersey myself, I don't believe the poster was throwing out the employer's name. I feel he was laying out there the name of his company/employer.


----------



## ditchdigger (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry about your sister.Sometimes as the boss we can get caught up in making payroll and paying supply house bills and chasing money down that we forget if it were not for good dedicated employees we wouldn't have solid profitable company's .It is the employees that make the company and the good ones should be treated as such.The way I see it they deserve as much respect from me as I do from them .


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not looking to spread names. I want to be the bigger person in all of this. I don't believe that coming on here and bashing his name would be of any good to anyone. There are a lot of plumbers in south jersey and if any of you figure out who it is by what I said it will only be because you saw his behavior first hand and put 2 and 2 together. It wouldn't matter anyway. He does not come on this site and has no connection to this site. No doubt someone on here has worked with him. 

I'm not looking to even give out a first initial. Like we have all said. I did nothing wrong and I want to keep it that way. 

Sister about the same. I hope one day soon I will be able to post some good news on here about her. 

On a side note. Speaking of technology.I think I may have also caught him hacking into my Facebook account. I was in my account settings and realized there is a function where you can tell where your account was accessed from and what time. There are log-in's coming from the town where his business is and I'm not there anymore!!!! 

The only thing I can figure is I showed him pictures a few months ago on his computer from my account and my password must have been saved. So for the last few months he has been going into my private account and looking through my things. All of which would be no reason to fire me. I never really put anything on there for that reason. So now this may change a lot. I'm not sure if it is a crime for him to do that especially since I was the one that was dumb enough to type my password into his computer then not change it. . 

To tell you the truth I really don't care anymore. I have set my computer up with all different passwords and I really just want to focus on my sister and finding a new place to work. He has wasted enough of my time. I'm glad that he can't anymore. My tools and check are supposed to be presented to me tomorrow. I have already talked to the cops about it and believe it or not they told me there is no set time or way he has to give me my belongings back if he wants to take a month he has the right to do so. . The most I can do is file a charge against him for theft. Which I will do if he does not hold up on what he told me.


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

So now my big question is how to comment on this subject if it comes up in an interview? And what I should put on my employment applications? I was always told you don't want to bad mouth former employers at a job interview. In this case that could be pretty hard for me to do without looking like I did something wrong? 
I don't know. I've never been fired before. I always left on good terms.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

If you put your password on his computers then all the info is his.

If you left you tools at his shop then the cops can't do anything about it, it is now a civil case.

I am sure he will issue you your paycheck, I would be surprised if he keeps your tools.

As far as on your resume just list him, and if the matter comes up at next job interview just tell the truth, I believe it a big time no no for a employeer to bad mouth a former employee on a job reference.

You may want to call your former boss and record the conversation and ask him questions regarding your tool, why you were fired, will he give you a bad reference, etc. Keep this in case you need it later for any type of legal action. Of course recording conversation on fone is based upon your state laws, so check first.....


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

There are companys out there who will verify what an exemployer is saying about you. They pose as a company checking references and past employment and if he says too much .....


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know about every state. I know you must say the call is recorded. Best to say it at the start. As in high this call is recorded. I'm calling about. Most people forget its even said.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

rizob said:


> To tell you the truth I really don't care anymore. I have set my computer up with all different passwords and I really just want to focus on my sister and finding a new place to work. He has wasted enough of my time. I'm glad that he can't anymore. My tools and check are supposed to be presented to me tomorrow. I have already talked to the cops about it and believe it or not they told me there is no set time or way he has to give me my belongings back if he wants to take a month he has the right to do so. . The most I can do is file a charge against him for theft. Which I will do if he does not hold up on what he told me.


I would like to understand what would prompt someone to claim if you stepped on his property again he would shoot you and why he would ever want to 
hold onto your tools ???

I get the feeling that there is more going on that you might not be aware of....It makes me wonder if someone else at that shop has done something wrong like breaking into the building and 
*grand theft* and has blamed you for it all to the boss?? 

does he suspect you of something, ?????
basically I wouder if you have been blind-sided... 
 you at least deserve an answer from the boss as to why all this nastiness..

I would certainly ask him tomorrow when you pick up your check what pissed him off so badly.... only a complete asshol/ would be mad at you for a terminal illness in your family
especially if you were slow at the time


There simply has to be more to this story 
 *is there anyone at that shop that you can trust and ask *
*what went down while you were gone from the shop for that week?????*

I would ask the tough questions............


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

I would agree with Master Mark, it feels like there is more going on than he is telling you. 

At any rate, the way it went down is wrong, plain and simple. Hope you get your tools and your cheque without any hassle, and hope your sister pulls through!:yes:


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

You are protected by the FMLA. Time to laywer up.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe someone told the boss he took the week off to do a job for what was suppose to be one of the company's customers, or that he worked for the competition that week. :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

wundumguy said:


> Maybe someone told the boss he took the week off to do a job for what was suppose to be one of the company's customers, or that he worked for the competition that week. :laughing:


 
yea, doing side work out of the bosses van....perhaps someone has told some lies about you at work to get you fired..... who knows for sure.....


I fired a guy once cause he told me a lie about having to take 10 days off to go out of state to see his mother who had just been diagnosed with cancer.....

Instead of leaving to see his mother , he took the 10 days off to sit in his apartment and do LSD and meth with some buddies

...he came back to work looking like death warmed over .... I knew something was not right so 
we confiscated the truck and kicked him to the curb..

ohh the fond memories.
:laughing:


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

I found out there is more to the story. He Facebook stalked me and saw me talking to my sister on line. So he thinks that I am lying to him. You figure that when you work for a guy for over 4 years he would have listened to you enough to know that you have three sisters! 

He also thinks I'm lying because there was no mention of my sister being in the hospital on Facebook. I don't know about you guys but that is not the kind of stuff I put on Facebook. The only thing I put on there are dumb remarks to other peoples dumb posts. I don't see it as a place to post much about my personal life and neither does my family. 

I do have a good friend that still works there and told me this. He also told me he plans to fight my unemployment claim. And yes you guys are also right about the person at the shop that likes to throw people under the bus. One of the other employees loves to see someone else get yelled at so he tells on everything and makes stuff up. I have heard that he has been non stop bad mouthing me along with the boss. 

I really can't wait until he tries to fight my unemployment and finds out I was telling the truth about my sister. Then he will know once and for all what an ass he is! Its amazing that someone so impulsive and hot headed could get as far as he did in this business. This is really the best thing that could have happened to me. I feel like a crack head that has just been rehabilitated from my horrible disease.

My sister is actually doing a little bit better but that may actually be a bad thing. Now we are being faced with the fact that she may not die soon but the damage that has been done by this disease may make her live the rest of her life (which will probably be short) with brain damage. Not known to what extent yet. 

I'm sure it probably didn't help much that the disease she has ( scleroderma) when read about doesn't sound all that bad. There are over 300,000 people in the USA with some form of it. What it does is makes your skin harden up in spots. Sometimes causing paralysis because of the hardened skin. But my sister unfortunately has the rare form of it which affects your internal organs the same way it does the skin. It makes them harden up and become very fibrous. In my sisters case it's affecting her brain. 
There are only around 70 people in the English speaking world that have her form of the disease. There is no cure, only treatment and the outcome so far has always been death. So when you read about it, if you don't read everything it sounds like she gets a rash once a month. I really wish that were the case. She had to go to the hospital every month to get an IV drip sort of like a chemo treatment that takes 3 days to get. If they administered it too fast she would get really sick for the next few days. Basically they are using her as a test subject because they don't know how to fix it yet and the disease takes on so many different forms the treatment that works for one person will not work for all. 

None of that should have been a factor with my boss if he would of listened to me when I talked. All this information was told to him by me. but his usual response when you were talking to him would be to pick up the phone and call someone mid sentence. No not someone calling him and him picking up Most of our conversations would consist of half a sentence interrupted by something like him calling someone. Then when things were Mis- communicated he would blow up on me or the other guys. 

I have been in his office many times because he says I can not communicate with him good and I try to talk over him. No one has ever accused me of that before. Im a very laid back kinda guy. If you knew me personally you would be amazed by that comment. It was the most frustrating thing ever. I would call him up to talk about something and before I even got done talking he would stop me and start diagnosing the problem. 

One day I spent a good half an hour trying to say that the building we were working in was not square. We were doing in- slab rough ins and taking measurements off of walls of the building. When I finally gave up on trying to tell him and got a lesson on reading a tape measure from him he finally let me speak. That's when I simply told him the room was not square and the way we were measuring would have to be adjusted accordingly. Every guy that works with me told me he was the one cutting me off but then would blame it on me. Even the guy that throws everyone under the bus agreed. Would any of the business owners on here keep a guy for over 4 years and pay him $22 an hour with full paid benefits if he didn't know how to read a tape measure? I think I would of been ****-canned long before I was. But that was my life for 4 years. I am so glad it's over!

Oh, and I did get my tools back as agreed. He actually over paid me. I talked to him about it and he said to keep it but I sent it back to him. It feels like dirty money to me. I don't want it!


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmm, There really are companies that will act like a reference calling? That's an interesting idea for a business. I'm not sure if there is such a thing around here but if there's not I just may start one up!! 

Thats a no overhead job there. All you need is a phone and a pen and piece of paper to write down what they said. Lol. I bet you would get a lot of business too. Maybe I don't want to be a plumber anymore!!! I can sit on the beach and look at bikinis while I do that job!!!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The main thing is that we pray for you sister, and God can work miracles! Good luck on your next job, it was just time to get away from this guy.


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

Couldn't have said it better myself slick Rick. And I do want to thank everybody on here for your thoughts and prayers and for letting me vent.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

rizob said:


> So now my big question is how to comment on this subject if it comes up in an interview? And what I should put on my employment applications? I was always told you don't want to bad mouth former employers at a job interview. In this case that could be pretty hard for me to do without looking like I did something wrong?
> I don't know. I've never been fired before. I always left on good terms.


I would list this employer as a reference. With regard to your separation I would indicate termination, with extenuating circumstances. NO former employer may bad-mouth you in a reference-check. They are obligated to acknowledge your term of employment & position held/ duties performed. Other than rave about you as a great employee, they cannot make any derogatory statements, lest they be held liable for slander or defamation of character.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

mccmech said:


> I would list this employer as a reference. With regard to your separation I would indicate termination, with extenuating circumstances. NO former employer may bad-mouth you in a reference-check. They are obligated to acknowledge your term of employment & position held/ duties performed. Other than rave about you as a great employee, they cannot make any derogatory statements, lest they be held liable for slander or defamation of character.


If his new potential employer knows the past employer well, off the record comments are common. 

I do agree that he should list the employer as a reference.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

rizob said:


> I found out there is more to the story. He Facebook stalked me and saw me talking to my sister on line.


Wouldn't be the first time FaceBook led to trouble. :no:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Though mine is not a huge company, we call and have gotten plenty negative/positive refferals with ease. The flip side,,, for giving a negative referral without spouting details one simply has to say "no comment".


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Its a shame when an employer does this sorta thing. I have lost jobs because of back stabbing kiss a$$. Your family are in my thoughts. I am sure you will get something better. 
I posted a rant on Facebook one day about a Guy I knew. Well a different friend thought it was about him. Its to easy for people to assume things. When read online. More so when the only know half a story. Good luck with everything


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

rizob said:


> Oh, and I did get my tools back as agreed. He actually over paid me. I talked to him about it and he said to keep it but I sent it back to him. It feels like dirty money to me. I don't want it!


 
It is probably better that you are out of there...
It sounds like he never liked you in the first place
and he needs brown -nosers around him at all times...

sending him back his over-payment is a good way 
to rub his nose in it..

It sounds like this guy has been lied to many times and that is probably why he does not believe the sick sister story.... 

perhaps you ought to write something on face book about how you sister is doing lately, just so this guy can stumble upon it....maybe post a picture of your entire family 

and if he fights you on the un-employment you can say its not a lie, just check out my face book account.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

It's hard for me to imagine a plumber needing unemployment. 

I've lived in Texas most all my life and there's always a shortage of plumbers down here, so maybe I don't know how it is up there in Jersey. But I wouldn't draw unemployment just to "get even".

Get another job and put these jack-legs behind you. Wasting time and energy on revenge doesn't do you any benefit IMO.

There_ are_ wrongs in life that require payback, but this isn't one of them :no:


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I had lots of trouble finding work. I had guys turn me down for the simple reason of being a journeyman. Also cause I did service work. They were to busy trying to do new construction. I also met an older plumber who was having lots of trouble too. It can be hard at times.


----------

